# how many times a day do you feed your dogs?



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

I feed mine twice because I feed the cat twice and it's just kind of a habit. I'm wondering if I should feed Teddy only once per day because he wastes a lot of food. I'll put it down for him and he eats the shredded cheese off the top of it and leaves the rest to go bad (if I don't pick it up and stick it in the fridge, that is). Then for the next meal, he devours it. It seems like he's only hungry for every other meal.

Edit: Sorry, I just saw that you specified adult dogs, but I wanted to ask about this, so I'll be reading the replies with interest.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I feed Harry twice a day.


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

Marian its ok, I just know that puppies need to eat a couple more times a day than adults I was curious because I have always fed mine 1X per day after they were 5-6 months old, but now im thinking Im going to split it up between 2 meals


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

The spoos are supposed to eat twice a day, and most days they do lol. I'll admit that sometimes I forget their breakfast and have to make up for it with a snack or a little extra at dinner time. I worry about bloat with the larger guys which is why I try and do twice daily meals. My vet suggested that it was better for them anyhow, big or small breeds. 

The tibbies only get dinner, they get a couple cookies in the morning so they don't feel left out at breakfast time but I've found that Wonder keeps better weight on with just the one meal a day. I don't know why but if I split her rations into two she will only eat once a day anyway. Howie blows up like a ballon and gets fat on two meals a day?? Weird little guys!


----------



## Mercury's Mom (Dec 6, 2009)

With my old spoo I free fed him because I always felt he never ate enough. When I got my shar pei I had to stop doing that because she's one of those dogs who will eat every bit of food put in front of her even if she can't be hungry. I broke it up into two meals just because of bloat. I don't know if it actually helps decrease the chance of bloat by having smaller meals or not but that's the theory. She gulps her food so its a worry of mine. I have the boys on a semi two meal a day plan but really they eat whenever they want. They are skinny pups, especially Jup, so if they want to eat I let them. I just make sure Xin doesn't see, lol. She is the queen so I have to feed the boys seperately from her or else she eats all their food as well as her own.


----------



## debjen (Jan 4, 2010)

I have to feed my lab 3 times a day because he has bloated twice..so everyone gets fed 3 times a day..of course the little guys don't get much ... the lab gets 1 cup 3 times a day..the cavs get 1/3 c morning and night and split a 1/3 cup for lunch..the poodle gets 1/3 cup 3 times a day.. of course that is all adjusted depending on who has training class that night..


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

I feed my standards and my havanese twice a day. When they were puppies, or actually up until my youngest (havanese) was a year, I fed all three 3 times a day. As soon as the youngest turned 1, I switched them all to twice a day.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

debjen said:


> of course that is all adjusted depending on who has training class that night..


LoL, That made me laugh. My dogs always know when it's a class night because the feedings are adjusted for everyone. I don't feed until I get home on those nights and whoever was in the class or serving as demo dog if it's a class I happen to instruct gets about half their food during the class. When I'm really in serious training mode, and gosh it's been sooooo long, they work for part of their daily ration of food. Well the poodles do anyway. The tibbies won't work for less than a hotdog if we're learning something new. Kibble is just not high value enough for them and kitty krunchies out of the litter box are not acceptable to me, so small bits of prepared meat or hotdogs, which I consider dog food anyway, it is. ROFL.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

For years, I fed my adult dogs (mini dachshies and my medium size mix breed) only once a day in the morning. Then I read that senior dogs should be fed at least twice a day (How the heck did my dogs get to be SENIORS all of the sudden???? But lo and behold they are!)

When Lucy came to live with us and was getting fed 4 to 5 times a day, it became eaiser for me to split the old dogs' meals into two seperate feedings (morning and noon) while still giving Lucy a couple more meals toward the end of the day. 

So now my senior dogs get fed twice while Lucy gets fed at least three times a day and more if she asks for it.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

LOL Maybe somebody should add the poll:

How many snacks does your dog get in a day? ? ? LOL I'm so bad - the poodles have such sorrowful faces when I pass the snack cupboard that I invariably reach in and grab a munchie for them.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Once a day for us.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Breakfast and dinner. All of them get 2x a day. I think the reason I feed like that is because even when we were little, we fed our childhood dogs twice a day. So I guess it has stuck with me!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed all our dogs twice a day. Once at 6am and again at 5pm. Its funny because they know when its time to eat, if we are busy and go even 5 mins later then follow you around barking and whining until you feed them, lol. But they do get table scraps in their bowl after my family eats dinner sometimes.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Cricket is 3 years old, and she gets fed 2 times per day--once in the morning, and once at dinnertime. Clover is only 3 months, so she is fed 3, sometimes 4 times daily...depending upon how much she eats per meal.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

I will say twice a day, I use the same portions for AM and PM. And they do get treats - PLENTY lately as we are training with them a good bit.


----------

